# Robert Mueller is A Piece of Crap....He has Abused his Power and WAAAAAY overstepped Title 28.



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

This Rotten to the Core " Witch Hunt " has gone on long enough....
There is NO Russian Collusion...
There is NO Russian Collaboration....
There is NO Russian Connection AT ALL !

The Criminal acts were perpetrated by the previous Administration and it all
out on the table for anyone to see, but as with the " Emperor's New Clothes "
NO ONE wants to touch it because just about every Politician has sipped from the
putrid waters for personal gain....

Robert Mueller is as Dirty as any Cop could be and his involvement with filthy
criminal acts is spread through out his career....There are MANY articles that 
point out his filthy involvement in dirty politics....one of his biggest is the 
Uranium One scandal that he is Intimately involved with.....Disgustingly Filthy.

This response by Judge Ellis goes right up to the edge and points to a disgustingly
filthy Prosecutor and his team without blatantly saying just that....

Robert Mueller was sent in to destroy President Trump and find ANYTHING he
could to bring down his Presidency, well that did not work and what it did do was 
expose the massive amount of Deep State Criminal Corruption that wants Our
duly elected POTUS out of Office. They cannot stand the fact that he is exposing,
fixing, removing, and ultimately WINNING !
He ( Robert Mueller ) is going to basically Kill Paul Manafort to show that the 
" Witch Hunt " could do something - anything to justify his existence....

That means Paul Manafort is going to fry over crimes that were previously 
ignored by the Obama administration WHEN ROBERT MUELLER was FBI
director....Imagine That !


*Below is a Post that shows today's Judge Ellis Commentary....*
*It's sickening what has happened...*

6/26/18 - Judge Ellis (Manafort case):

Both parties reached the sound conclusion that Special Counsel authorizations should be allowed to expire as it was "a tool for pursuing partisan agendas rather than a means of assuring accountabiity in government."

Wow.

HT @jawillick








Judge Ellis brings the hammer:

"Even a blind person can see that the true target of the Special Counsel's investigation is President Trump, not [Manafort]"

He goes on to call Mueller's tactics "distasteful."








Judge Ellis:

"The wisdom of allowing all links b/w individuals associated with President Trump's campaign and the Russian government to be subject to investigation . . . is seriously in doubt."







While Judge Ellis does not give Manafort the relief he sought, he closes w/ these powerful words:

"Although this case will continue, those involved should be sensitive to the danger unleashed when political disagreements are transformed into partisan prosecutions."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

What are you afraid of? . . . and who in here are you trying to convince?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you afraid of? . . . and who in here are you trying to convince?


*No one on both counts......and surely not you, my little bicho....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Rosenstein responded that suggestions to “just close the investigation” would not be best for the country.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rosenstein responded that suggestions to “just close the investigation” would not be best for the country.


T, and possibly his lawyers, know what Mueller has found out, or will likely soon find out.  If there were nothing there, why wouldn't they want the Mueller investigation to conclude with that finding?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rosenstein responded that suggestions to “just close the investigation” would not be best for the country.


Yes, his country ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> T, and possibly his lawyers, know what Mueller has found out, or will likely soon find out.  If there were nothing there, why wouldn't they want the Mueller investigation to conclude with that finding?


*John Wayne - Big Jake "..every mother's son of ya." - YouTube*
▶ 4:00


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2018)

*Louie Gohmert flat rips Robert Mueller once again...*

*I'm 100 % correct in characterizing Robert Mueller as a Lying/Vindictive piece of CRAP !*

https://omny.fm/shows/mornings-on-the-mall/wmal-interview-rep-louie-gohmert-06-29-18/embed


*Listen to Loie Gohmert.....he once again explains it in plain English how*
*Corrupt/Crooked and Criminal that Piece of SHIT Robert Mueller is.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> T, and possibly his lawyers, know what Mueller has found out, or will likely soon find out.  If there were nothing there, why wouldn't they want the Mueller investigation to conclude with that finding?


You people crack me up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.


Funny when people see the reality of the situation that others try to ignore eh? If there is nothing to worry about relax . . . nono's having a conniption. You'd think it was him under the microscope.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Intelligent, funny and serious about the people's business, what's not to like.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny when people see the reality of the situation that others try to ignore eh? If there is nothing to worry about relax . . . nono's having a conniption. You'd think it was him under the microscope.



*" Our " Country, although you don't claim it ....You'll wake up eventually...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Intelligent, funny and serious about the people's business,
> *what's not to like*.



*Her 28 year old inexperienced Socialist programmed brain....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Her 28 year old inexperienced Socialist programmed brain....*


Bingo!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny when people see the reality of the situation that others try to ignore eh? If there is nothing to worry about relax . . . nono's having a conniption. You'd think it was him under the microscope.


What makes you think YOUR reality is being ignored?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Intelligent, funny and serious about the people's business, what's not to like.


She is a hypocrite and a liar, no wonder you support her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What makes you think YOUR reality is being ignored?


Define Husker's reality, if you dare.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is a hypocrite and a liar, no wonder you support her.


She's a Bernie Sanders e-conservative and she won.
Concerning?..yeah, a little.

A leftist just won the election in Mexico by a landslide.
Time to get moving on the wall.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Define Husker's reality, if you dare.



*This is my attempt based on his posting history....*


*




*


*He could be a completely different human being in person.....but he displays a*
*propensity for sucking in information and regurgitating it without even trying to*
*understand what went thru his " Black Hole " on this forum.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's a Bernie Sanders e-conservative and she won.
> Concerning?..yeah, a little.
> 
> A leftist just won the election in Mexico by a landslide.
> Time to get moving on the wall.


*Yes the wall should be completed.....to keep out MUSLIM TERRORISTS*
*who are now posing as Mexican Citizens and Marrying Mexican Citizens *
*to wash their " History "......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Today Robert Mueller reached another NEW low......*
*He's groveling over some NYC Madam for information on*
*Roger Stone.....Yeah....*
*Yeah....That's real " Russian " meddling alright, just like the *
*29 year old Red headed Gal who supposedly was opening up *
*" Back Channel " communications with Russia....*
*This 74 year old Kook of an ex-Marine needs to be locked up *
*tomorrow and no later, he's spending money on Hookers and*
*Madams .....Our MONEY ! American Taxpayers MONEY !*

*He is a Disgrace to The Marine Corp.....*

*Whoopie's comment from a couple of days ago is now fitting !*

*Get The Fuck Outta here Ya Mule Faced Fuck !*
*Just Get The Fuck Outta Here !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

*Shut Down The Witch Hunt NOW !*


----------

